# How to backup chrome bookmarks?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I am trying to back-up all my computer files (Windows 10 system)
Tell me how to copy (backup) my Google Chrome bookmarks to a USB drive.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No need to back them up. Sign into chrome. Set up sync for your bookmarks and passwords if you want. Then no matter what computer you are on you can sign in and everything will be there.

I would like to add this. I would recommend a password keeper over using the browser to save your passwords.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would you recommend that?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Jeffery said:


> I am trying to back-up all my computer files (Windows 10 system)
> Tell me how to copy (backup) my Google Chrome bookmarks to a USB drive.


First I dont use Chrome, I use Iron Browser which is a variation of Chromium upon which Chrome is just the bloated commercial Google spyware version. So my guess its the same way doing things for all. All three can use the same Chrome extensions.

Go to top bar, click on the wrench in top right corner. The version I am using at moment seems to use an exclamation point icon. If I hover cursor over it, says "Customize and control Iron" Anyway a click on this opens the menu. Now click on bookmarks. This opens bookmarks. Now look for bookmark manager. Click on that. Now look for option to "organize", click on that. There is now an option to export all bookmarks to an HTML file. Click this and it generates an HTML file of all your bookmarks completely portable to any browser. Just open this HTML page in any browser and click on any bookmark link. You can make it your browser homepage if you should so desire.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How Do I said:


> Why would you recommend that?


If you use the password storage in a browser, someone can easily sit down at your computer and log in to your bank account. If you use a password keeper and log out of it every time they can't. It is a little more cumbersome to log out of chrome. So password keeper for passwords that are financial in nature. Browser for passwords that don't matter (like HT).


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

painterswife said:


> If you use the password storage in a browser, someone can easily sit down at your computer and log in to your bank account. If you use a password keeper and log out of it every time they can't. It is a little more cumbersome to log out of chrome. So password keeper for passwords that are financial in nature. Browser for passwords that don't matter (like HT).


OK. If someone sits down at my computer to login to my bank account, they've already broken into my house. haha Even though my browser stores my bank login info, my bank still requires you to input the password manually...every time. I suppose someone could just check the saved logins stored in the browser, for the password. Joke's on them when they go through all of that trouble only to to find out how much is kept in that account on a daily basis. I'm more worried about someone logging into my HT account and ruining my stellar reputation....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well one thing about Apple computers that store passwords in their browser, they are themselves Password Protected, so Nobody can just sit down and go into passwords and see them. LOL Love it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> Well one thing about Apple computers that store passwords in their browser, they are themselves Password Protected, so Nobody can just sit down and go into passwords and see them. LOL Love it.


I dont know about Edge or IE, but Firefox and Chromium/Iron browsers on any system give option to password protect saved passwords. But like lot of the security stuff, if you are only user of the computer and live alone then its more a nuisance than a protection. Heck if people were serious about security, they would encrypt their whole system. Make it next to impossible for any thief, even with lot time with computer in their custody to crack. Course this uses lot of computer resources so slows things down. The kind of passwords that offer any protection are long nonsensical ones that most people couldnt remember. Four digit pin kinda numbers are pointless unless system only allows couple guesses. And things like "PASSWORD1" probably less than useful. But nice for things that shouldnt require a password in first place, but insist on one.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

HermitJohn said:


> First I dont use Chrome, I use Iron Browser which is a variation of Chromium upon which Chrome is just the bloated commercial Google spyware version.


Interesting, I had not heard of Iron. Granted, this article is 7 months old, but they're not real big on Iron: https://www.howtogeek.com/108384/6-alternative-browsers-based-on-google-chrome/ It's sad that so many companies nowdays just want to sell you something or sell your info to other companies for a return to their stock-holders. (sigh) Seems like that's the only product companies produce any more whether they're in manufacturing, technology, whatever..... ROI for stock-holders. The actual product that they're offering is just a side-line to get to that magical ROI.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Iron is a Chromium clone. One thing I dont like about their last version is they hid link to the Chrome extensions, pushing their own. Iron, Chromium, and Chrome and various other Chromium clones can use the Chrome extensions from Google store. So you cant directly search for a Chrome extension from settings. You have to take the browser to the Google store.

Not all Chromium clones are created equal. Ran into one called Citro. It took lot work to undo all its default settings. All but the default homepage search box could be changed like in normal Chromium/Iron. But you had to know to do it. If you just accepted all the defaults it was a data collection mess. 

Iron/Chromium tends to render little faster, but I have gotten so used to Firefox, I tend to use it as first choice. Course Firefox got some getting used to when Opera became a Chromium clone and no longer offered linux version for several years and now only offer 64bit linux

What I dont like about Firefox, they keep changing internals enough that the extensions dont necessarily update to use them and I have to go hunting for new alternative extensions that work with latest Firefox.=. Example I like download manager "DownloadThemAll!" It was entirely a Firefox extension. But it no longer works. I found a complicated work around for Firefox in windows, called something like Free Downloader. There is a Firefox component, but two independent parts that have to be installed directly to windows. The Firefox component then calls up the independent components. Still havent found a Firefox downloader program in linux. I probably have to go back to independent downloader, but makes it more complicated. When you search for download manager anymore its all video downloader stuff. Guess they dont think people download data files anymore.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah. I updated Firefox a few days ago and it broke AdBlockPlus. The developer is aware of it, but will have to 'suffer' seeing all of these ads in the interim.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Sadly, I don't use the computer enough any more to need any of the add-ons, I don't guess. I pretty much use everything just "out of the box" as it comes.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It took me awhile but I finally found the way to add on a Ad Blocking feature to Chrome, and just as nice as the one I use for Safari it works just as good. I use Chrome alone with Safari as Chrome picks up a few more sites and also while on Youtube if a video has the feature you can change views 360º that is so neat watching a horse going around the ring you can do this 360º viewing. That is so neat. I can't do that 360º viewing in Safari.


----------

